# best gloves?



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like Descente but also have been pleased with pearl izumi. 

I think it is preference like shorts but less critical. The Descente gloves like their shorts seem to have dense padding. 

I got mine at Jenson on a ridiculously cheap sale.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would prefer fingerless gloves for summer. Who makes the best? I have a cheapo pair that is pretty thin. After a couple hours (almost all in the drops) my hands feel numb. Who makes the best padded glove for comfort? I dont want to spend $200 but I am willing to spend some if I can find better than the typical $30 pair. If I need to I will go with a full glove but that is not my preference.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you're having numbness issues, perhaps look at your fit and moving your hands every now and then.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Specialized BG gloves. 
I use the long finger gel ones and I never get numb hands. The padding on the palm is supposed to promote blood flow (or something like that). Also, the long finger ones are touch screen compatible and have grippers on the end. Either way they have finger less too and they come in a few different colors.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

i like specialized BG pro gloves because I don't like velcro


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Seriously, does anyone think there is a "best" glove? Seriously? Best?

Numbness is often caused by too much padding in the wrong place rather than not enough padding. If you ever have numbness problems, try riding with some simple well fitted non-padded gloves. "Mechanics" gloves are a good example.

That said, my personal preference is minimal to no padding. My favorites are old school crochet back gloves with simple leather palms, minimal, non gel padding, and I always have a pair of those in the rotation.I haven't seen any significant improvement over that design since I've got my first pair as a birthday gift in 1977.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been a real fan of a pair of Castelli gloves I bought last year.....real minimal padding actually, cause I tried the real padded ones and found I didn't really like the feeling.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

turbodogs02 said:


> I've been a real fan of a pair of Castelli gloves I bought last year.....real minimal padding actually, cause I tried the real padded ones and found I didn't really like the feeling.


do you know which castellis they are? The reason I ask is that it seems like Chain Love is always having Castelli stuff, including gloves, on sale and I'd like to find another minimal padding glove, but it's hard to tell what they're like from the pictures.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

You know, I was trying to think of their name as I was posting, but sadly I can't recall what it is off the top of my head....They have stripes that run along the thumb area, and then the pinky finger has "Castelli" written down the side. I'll try and find a pic to post. I know the written description isn't the best.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't find my exact gloves....probably since they are "old" now....but here is a link to a page that shows two gloves that are most like the ones I have....

The S. Rosso Corsa and the S. Uno seem to be the closest to the ones that I am currently wearing....

http://www.indiebike.com/brands/castelli-gloves?p=1


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Castelli makes different models - some with more padding than others. I'm in the minimal padding camp. My bar is already padded just fine, I don't want or need much more.

I was at the LBS yesterday and was looking at their glove selection, which is pretty large (castelli, PI, Specialized, body geometry, Assos, and maybe another one or two brands). It was pretty hard to find gloves that didn't have too much padding - more padding seems to be the trend. Some had so much that it seemed to resemble motocross gloves or something. I think it was either the Specialized or PI that really poured it on. I can't remember the models of any of them but the castellis felt best (to me) followed by the Assos, then BG. 

OP, like others say, you hand numbness is likely not a glove issue. It's either fit or the need to move your hands around a bit more or loosening your grip on the bars. Most times people are just gripping their bar too hard and it adds up over a couple hrs. Your best bet for gloves is to go to your LBS and try on a few pairs and get the ones that fit and feel the best.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been using Specialized BG gloves too and love them. They're getting a little worn so may be time for a new pair.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Giro Zero...no padding to get in the way, no velcro. Not too expensive.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Among the padded gloves, IME Specialized BG and Bontrager InForm gloves are good.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Guod said:


> Giro Zero...no padding to get in the way, no velcro. Not too expensive.


Yep, these are the ones.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Numbness is from not moving your hands around, poor position, having a death grip on the bars, having your wrists bent back when riding on the tops, etc Gloves shouldn't matter and as a result I generally use whatever is cheap, with minimal padding.

But if it's my birthday or something, these are my clear favorites - http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=typ&fkid=6&ID=2395
Unfortunately only 2 colors.


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a pair of Dakine gloves, no padding, all mesh and top of hand and fingers. Been using mh DH gloves since it got cold, Unabomber I think the model is.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I generally prefer to ride without gloves, but for racing and stuff I'll wear a pair to protect my palms in case of a crash. i have a pair of Canari ones, but they aren't anything special and I wouldn't really go out of my way to recommend them.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> *I generally prefer to ride without gloves*, but for racing and stuff I'll wear a pair to protect my palms in case of a crash. i have a pair of Canari ones, but they aren't anything special and I wouldn't really go out of my way to recommend them.


I feel the same. I decided to ride without gloves one time, since I couldn't find mine. I actually liked riding without one.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gloves serve mainly to protect your hands in a crash. Padding isn't necessary. That being said, while I'm not a huge fan of Bontrager-anything, their gloves are great, and under $20.

For cool to cold temps, I use an unpadded pair of Head full finger gloves. $10 at Costco. When it gets really cold, say under 30F, I need heavier gloves.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I like Specialized after using PI for many years.
They fit better and the padding is better.
Only problem is they fall apart quickly, but I am still able to use them so actual life is good.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've bought nothing but Spenco gloves for many years. They make a lot of different models. My favorite are the Rip-It.
http://shop.spencocycling.com/default.aspx


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I love my Specialized BG gloves. Wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread, but I lost 32 pounds this year, and my god,
issues like numb hands and perineal have disappeared! Before that,
no glove in the world could totally forestall the inevitable. I hammered
four hours on a mountain bike (!) on a MUT and never had any issues
at all. Unbelievable.


----------

